# Matting Products?



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Today, I spent 2 hours working on matts ... then I spent another hour or so researching old posts on here about matting.  However, most were several years old. Maybe there is newer information and/or products.

Sooooooo...any help with what products you have found that greatly helps getting the matts out, would be appreciated. Yes, I have been brushing Maggie daily, but yesterday I missed and I had left her harness on most of the day. Won't do that anymore! :angry:
I did use a product I had before from Petsmart that is a detangler. Doesn't work very well.

Thanks for your help, as always!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I spray Pure Paws no rinse shampoo on the matt and it pulls apart like magic. I found this trick by accident and everyone who has tried it agrees! Hedy has a link on her page where to order from.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

And I like Chris Christensen White on White spray. I actually spray it on the coat and a bit on the brush, and it combs through very easily.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Another good product is Kinky Kurly Not Today and can be found in Target and perhaps other stores as well.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I did have a sample bottle of CC White on White Spray and used it too. But I didn't find it to be that helpful. I did the same, sprayed on the brush as well.

I'm thinking now maybe it is all about the brush! I have a Pin Brush (probably not of good quality) and used it, but yesterday I did order a CC Wooden Pin Brush. Can't wait to get it, maybe I will have better luck using the White on White.

Another thing, maybe because my dog is young, the texture is different right now.

Thank you for telling me what works for you!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Trisha -- I really love ICE on ICE too, but you kinda have to spray and pull apart with your fingers ~~ spray some more and pull apart ~~ you'll do a combo of this and then once it is kinda loosened you can start using the wooden pin brush and cycle through that combo of finger loosening with the wooden pin brush.

For monster mats you'll really want to almost saturate the mat from all angles with ICE on ICE or the PP Rinseless or even a dollop of good PP condition cream.

Trisha you are correct that puppy coats are finer and harder to detangle. Give it a go a few minutes at at time throughout the day as opposed to one long detangling session. I had to do all this after I went out of town recently. I came home to my babies with some monster mats on their legs cuz my hubby is allergic to brushing!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey was a mess of mats from having a harness on in a car seat , during a 10 hour car trip. I brushed and combed the best that I could, then I bathed him and loaded him down with Pure Paws conditioner. I kept it on him and used a plastic hair pic and a wide tooth comb. I worked out the mats that way. When I had them out, I rinsed the conditioner out. I didn't dilute the conditioner. After the rinse, I combed and dried . Mine matted easily when they were younger, and going through a coat change.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> I spray Pure Paws no rinse shampoo on the matt and it pulls apart like magic. I found this trick by accident and everyone who has tried it agrees! Hedy has a link on her page where to order from.



Thanks for this great tip! It worked really well for us.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Thanks for this great tip! It worked really well for us.


I agree, Carol had this really clever trick of using the PP Rinseless! The mats come out and they are cleaned and deodorized all at the same time!! Everyone should have a bottle of this PP Rinseless == works the best to destain PEE PEE on the hair too!!:thumbsup: It's an awesome multitasked!!

I wasn't at my computer earlier, but here is a picture attached of the Pure Paws Rinseless. It is the middle tall bottle. It really is amazing stuff.

The link to purchase it is
No Rinse Shampoo Spray 8oz
That is the spray 8oz
No Rinse Express 16oz (PRE-ORDER YOURS TODAY COMING OUT MAY 22, 2014)
This is the 16oz under the Star line == I think it is the same as I have both and they are the same stuff to me.

If you purchase you can use the MO10 Coupon code and get 10% off of your purchase.

BTW == my Tweety had crazy cottony matting coat === she used to be one giant MAT, until I started using Pure Paws. Her fur never mats now, but I use a very generous amount of their conditioner and I spray her daily when brushing, with the ULTRA conditioning spray or the SILK conditioning spray. I don't really brush her legs daily anymore as she doesn't mat anymore.

So sometime a good shampoo product can be a HUGE help!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I've used the CC Ice on ice and also a product called The Stuff that my groomer recommended. Both worked equally as well, The Stuff was a bit cheaper on Ryanspets.com than the CC ice on Ice. Lou's coat is thicker and coarse and gets tiny knots all over if I'm not brushing him every other day, Nola has very silky hair and almost never mats, Dallas is my tomboy and is one large mat most of the time!!!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you Hedy, Donna, Deborah & Aastha! You've all been wonderful giving me your tips!

Donna, I'm praying Maggie's adult coat/hair comes in silky like Nola's! Oh gosh, that would be heaven not to have little or no matting! lol

Many thanks for the suggestions, tips & help!!!! Going to order some Pure Paws tomorrow!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Trisha - they are brother and sisters - same parents just different litters. Because they are Maltese and poodle mix, it's a bit of a crap shoot! The lack of mats on Nola is easily made up by the other two! Especially Dallas, she can get matted walking from one room to another.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Somewhat off topic but I subscribe to popsugar beauty box and on done month the kinky curl spray was a product in the box which is how I came across it. I have naturally curly and sometimes I use it on my hair but I use it on Ace too now. He has a puppy cut now but I still use it sometimes. 
FYI if you are interested in popsugar let me know and I can give you a discount code.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I use CC Ice on Ice and PP Ultrashine spray for routine brushing. For bad mats, I have been trying PP rinseless spray (Carol's tip!) and that works pretty well! Or if I am brushing Emma out before a bath and need to work out mats, I will apply lots of Kinky Curly Knot Today or The Stuff - but I will only use these if I am about to bathe her as I don't like leaving these in the coat.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you Cyndi & Nida! I'm taking all this info in and going to Target today to get the Kinky Kurly Knot & order the PP Rinseless Spray today!

Thanks for the wonderful tips & suggestions!

And Donna, I swear after spending all that time on getting mats out yesterday, I felt more as we were sitting on the sofa watching TV. So I was wondering how the heck did she get mats already??? lol


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Chardy said:


> I spray Pure Paws no rinse shampoo on the matt and it pulls apart like magic. I found this trick by accident and everyone who has tried it agrees! Hedy has a link on her page where to order from.


Agreed! Tucker had a pretty large mat in his leg hair yesterday, I tried this and it worked like a charm!  Thanks!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Trisha said:


> Thank you Cyndi & Nida! I'm taking all this info in and going to Target today to get the Kinky Kurly Knot & order the PP Rinseless Spray today!
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful tips & suggestions!
> 
> And Donna, I swear after spending all that time on getting mats out yesterday, I felt more as we were sitting on the sofa watching TV. So I was wondering how the heck did she get mats already??? lol


Hedy has a 10% discount on her Maltese Obsession page as a courtesy to anyone that is ordering Pure Paws.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Ha! Trisha - I know exactly what you mean. I can get every single one out of Dallas, let her off my lap to get a drink and she jumps back up and she has more! Honestly, I notice there seems to be more if she's a little dirty. She can go quite a while after a bath without any but if I'm a couple days late with the bath or they have a rousing good time outside or roughhousing, it seems to be an endless battle if I don't get her bathed immediately after getting them out.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Carol...Yes, I just placed an order!

Hedy...*thank you* so much!!


----------



## miemie (Aug 22, 2014)

I haven't groomed miemie very often since I got him until last week when i found him terribly matting. I cut some matting areas, but the other parts got worse. I got the cowboy detangler. It worked ok but miemie felt pain and squirmed a lot. Then I got the conair two sided pin comb. Even without detangler, his hair got smooth again!!! it takes time, but at least it didn't hurt. 

So i guess the key to solve the matting problem is the COMB!!! Find a soft pin comb ~~~good luck!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

miemie said:


> I haven't groomed miemie very often since I got him until last week when i found him terribly matting. I cut some matting areas, but the other parts got worse. I got the cowboy detangler. It worked ok but miemie felt pain and squirmed a lot. Then I got the conair two sided pin comb. Even without detangler, his hair got smooth again!!! it takes time, but at least it didn't hurt.
> 
> So i guess the key to solve the matting problem is the COMB!!! Find a soft pin comb ~~~good luck!


Combs are not usually the best tool for matts unless you are taking them out one tooth at a time. Brushing with a pin brush will keep more hair. Cutting or pulling out hair leaves uneven lengths that will just matt more quickly. Most maltese with coat need brushing at least every other day.


----------



## miemie (Aug 22, 2014)

CloudClan said:


> Combs are not usually the best tool for matts unless you are taking them out one tooth at a time. Brushing with a pin brush will keep more hair. Cutting or pulling out hair leaves uneven lengths that will just matt more quickly. Most maltese with coat need brushing at least every other day.


Yes, I groom him every day now:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Once I got the CC Pin Brush & a detangler...life is a lot smoother! Very few mats, if any!


----------

